# 622 Nightmare redux (aka I'm ready to suck on a gun barrel)



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Here's a letter I sent to ce[email protected].....

I'm sorry to bother your office, but I've gone through the normal CSR channels and been met with nothing but frustration.

I listened to Mr. Ergen's HD announcements on his chat in January and was excited that I could finally get the New York City locals in HD. I live too far from the transmitters to get a usable signal according to antennaweb.org, so I knew I had to wait for Dish network to offer it. I was told that I had to wait on various websites until 2/1 to order as your system had not been set up to take the orders in January.

On 2/1 at 8am ET I called and placed the order. I was told 2/22 as an installation date. I called last week when I saw online that you had begun shipping them direct to the users via UPS, to get get my tracking number. They gave me a number but it was for an empty box to return my old receiver. I called back on 2/15 and they told me that the original CSR screwed up the order. Patrick G., a great guy in your Pine Brook, NJ office, calmed me down and got a supervisor to assert that although they would miss my official installation date on the 22nd, the computer would reset my install date to 3/9, but that I would not have to wait that long as the box should arrive in 7-10 days, where I could hook it up myself, by calling in to cancel my installation, and then they could activate the receiver. Patrick took me, a disgruntled customer, and calmed me down by asserting that he had things resolved. Unfortunately, whomever handled my follow up call today achieved the exact opposite effect. He belligerently told me that under no circumstances was anyone other than a professional installer going to hook up my receiver and that I would have to wait until March 9th. I told him what I was told last week, but he kept ignoring what I was telling him, and kept droning on about all dual receivers having to be professionally installed. If your CSRs had not botched my order, that date should have been tomorrow. Even though you are transmitting the New York Local channels in Mpeg2, but putting mpeg4 headers on them so my 921 can't see them, I've been forced to watch smeared overcompressed local channels (especially the Olympics), been unable to see the Olympic Mosaic channel, and been furious at my inability to receive them. I spend over $200 a month with Dish Network and I can't get ANYONE to fix my problem. I don't mind "re-upping", but I need some help. Also, my Extra Innings subscription was renewed, and I'm concerned that I won't be able to watch my Mets which I am sure you will be blacking out in my area unless you pick up the new SNY channel, which isn't helping my blood pressure (I'm hoping you won't play hardball like you did with YES and leave us Met fans in the cold).

I have a Dish 500 looking at 110/119, and a Dish300 looking at 61.5. As I am in NJ, I can't see 129, so I am all set and only need a box swap. I will be moving a 921 that I own from my primary viewing room to my basement, installing the 622, and then shipping back the surplus 4900 that is currently in my basement, about 10 ft. from my SW64 switches. I have already run the extra cable I need. ALL I NEED IS THE 622 RECEIVER, I DON'T NEED A PROFESSIONAL INSTALL.

Like every other 622 that has shipped to existing users this month (according to the dozens that have received them on satelliteguys.us and dbstalk.com) I was expecting that the 622 would be shipping to me directly. NOW I have one of your CSRs telling me that I am dead wrong and that the installer will be bringing it with him.

I'm upset, I'm frustrated, and all I want is to be treated like every other existing subscriber who called up on 2/1 to order the machine. I'm sacrificing the $200 savings for waiting until April 1st to upgrade as I want to keep my 921 (I have several shows recorded that will take me a few months to watch in my basement), and to get my HD locals from New York sooner rather than later.

Every CSR I have talked to me has asserted that the computers will not let them put me back at the head of the line where I belong, since I ordered a 622 within hours of them being available to order. I don't know where else to go as I am just getting more and more frustrated. PLEASE HELP ME and call me to tell me what your office is doing to rectify the situation. I can be reached on my cell phone at xxx-xxx-xxxx if you need to reach me. I will not be home tonight as I will be buying an HDMI cable for my father's TV as his installation is still on for tomorrow since they didn't mess up HIS order, and I'm told you aren't including them like you did with the 942s. (I helped him place his order a few hours after I placed mine on 2/1). Oh, and they shipped it directly to HIM via UPS, the installer isn't bringing it, so your CSR's assertion that NO boxes were being shipped directly is an outright lie.

Robert Murdoch
(address hidden)
(xxx) xxx-xxxx


----------



## UTFAN (Nov 12, 2005)

BobMurdoch said:


> Here's a letter I sent to [email protected].....
> 
> I'm sorry to bother your office, but I've gone through the normal CSR channels and been met with nothing but frustration.
> 
> ...


You kin to Rupert?


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

I share your pain. I have a nice looking silver paper weight sitting here. Installation was supposed to take place 2/23. I need a Dish 1000 and new switch to see my HD locals and the other new HD channels. The inside hookup I can do myself. The installer called to confirm the date. Then, due to the installer's rep screwing up, the date got changed to 3/10 when they made a change to the work order. Calls to both Dish and the installer have failed to get my original install date restored, although one Dish rep told me they should still honor it. And since I'll be away from 3/8 to 3/20, I'll have to reschedule for an even later date. Installer is now claiming Dish has told them not to install any 622 before 3/10. A flat lie, I think, to get me off their back.

I actually have a contact in the CEO's office but I suspect she's swamped with similar problems. She hasn't replied yet. Still hoping something can be done for an earlier install but I think the odds are against me. Hope Dish is enjoying the $299 they got from my credit card on 2/1. I have to pay that bill in a couple days.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

UTFAN said:


> You kin to Rupert?


Maybe that's why they are screwing with me.........

No, no relation.

Although I do get a double take when I check in to hotels.... I now know what that Michael Bolton guy in the Office Space movie had to deal with.....


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

I got an email back last night from someone promising to look in to it (He said he would email someone to try and get it expedited). I'll keep you all informed if this does anything to speed things along.......

Actually, the email was dated 2 hours later than my email, which shows that someone IS reading these emails to [email protected].......


----------



## mwgiii (Jul 19, 2002)

That is exactly what I am afraid will happen to me.

I think Dish has 921 owners accounts tagged to provide the worst service possible.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

I don't think it is intentional, but their unwillingness to modify their CSRs onscreen scripts isn't helping.

They are making this way harder than they need to......


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

bobmurdoch do what I did leave DISH and go with your local cable company. In the bay area comcast offers geat CSR service and do not go through the red tape mess. Dish seems to no longer care about their customers.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

No thanks. Cablevisions analog channels look horrible.

When Verizon comes around with Fios I might jump, but that is probably a few years away.....


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

tomcrown1 said:


> bobmurdoch do what I did leave DISH and go with your local cable company. In the bay area comcast offers geat CSR service and do not go through the red tape mess. Dish seems to no longer care about their customers.


Comcast with great customer service?? :lol: Took me 3 months and countless calls to get them to stop claiming I did not return my receiver, even though I had the receipt to prove it.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

It's Comcastic!


----------



## greatwhitenorth (Jul 18, 2005)

mwgiii said:


> That is exactly what I am afraid will happen to me.
> 
> I think Dish has 921 owners accounts tagged to provide the worst service possible.


No, but they do follow this board and flag people who complain too much:lol:


----------



## bills (Nov 7, 2002)

BobMurdoch said:


> It's Comcastic!


 from your post it sounds like you spoke to some one who speaks english,that is refreshing!!!


----------



## larrystotler (Jun 6, 2004)

UTFAN said:


> You kin to Rupert?


No offense, but was it neccessary to quote the ENTIRE post? Please keep in mind that there are users that are still on a 56k modem, and they shouldn't have to go through all that to see a 4 word comment. Please edit your post and remove as much of the quote as neccessary. Thanx


----------



## VDP07 (Feb 22, 2006)

I dont know if your Dish service originated through a local retailer or one of the countless out of area 800# dealers but when it comes to tech support and or equipment/service upgrades, dealing with a reputable local retailer from the beginning is the only way to go. As a local Dish retailer I've been able to cut through the crap that many customers have experienced when dealing directly w/Dish. The reason that it is important to set up service through a local retailer is that, for most upgrades, a Retailer must be that customers original retailer to help him/her. Sorry for the problems you've experienced


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

greatwhitenorth said:


> No, but they do follow this board and flag people who complain too much:lol:


Then I should have more flags than the United Nations on my account

And I'M one of the supposed E* pom pom wavers......


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

VDP07 said:


> I dont know if your Dish service originated through a local retailer or one of the countless out of area 800# dealers but when it comes to tech support and or equipment/service upgrades, dealing with a reputable local retailer from the beginning is the only way to go. As a local Dish retailer I've been able to cut through the crap that many customers have experienced when dealing directly w/Dish. The reason that it is important to set up service through a local retailer is that, for most upgrades, a Retailer must be that customers original retailer to help him/her. Sorry for the problems you've experienced


Unfortunately BOTH of my last two retailers have gone bye bye...... I'm guessing they couldn't make E*'s installation payments paythe bills in the state with the 2nd highest cost of living in the states.....

I have NO idea who is collecting the checks on my account at this point......


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

bills said:


> from your post it sounds like you spoke to some one who speaks english,that is refreshing!!!


Yeah, the best experience I had was someone from NJ (Patrick G. from Pine Brook, NJ..... I'm gonna keep saying his name until SOMEONE at E* figures out how to clone him or get him to give classes on how to give good customer service... well he tried anyway, I'm guessing the system is all gunked up during this switchover phase and it is buckling under the strain)).

The rest of the folks in New Delhi just can't seem to do anything without screwing my order up or ticking me off by saying things I know are wrong.......


----------



## voripteth (Oct 25, 2005)

My 622 upgrade isn't going too smoothly either...

I placed my 622 order and my credit card was charged on Feb 8th. I did this only after having Dish confirm that the 622 was in stock. They said if I didn't receive the 622 by Feb 22 to call them.

Guess what? The 622's that were "in stock" apparently went on back order! Of course Dish didn't inform me that they couldn't deliver the item the had "confirmed" as in-stock. (heavy sigh)

My installation date of March 6th looks to be in jeopardy. The CSR couldn't give me a date when they 622 would ship but assured me that I would have one in time for the installation. If it didn't arrive by the 5th then I should call them! I asked them to e-mail me a tracking number as soon as it did ship so would know it was coming. They said they couldn't do that. They said I had to call them to check. (heavier sigh)

Seeing that March 6th is getting less and less likely I asked if there was another date I could schedule, say a week later to be sure the 622 gets there in time. After a long wait I'm told that the calendar program they use won't work unless I cancel my existing install date. How nice!

At this point I figure my installation is getting close to April. I ask if the installation is done in April will I qualify for the $200 rebate even if I placed the original order earlier. At first the CSR say "they'd try". I asked them to firm that up and give me a definite yes or no. After consulting with her supervisor she said "if the earliest date they could install was in April then I would qualify for the $200 rebate."

At this point I'm almost hoping for the 622 to be late. I would have paid $200 for HD two months early but at this rate it'll be two weeks early. I asked for the offer to be put in writing but the CSR said she could only make a notiation "in my permanent record". I have no idea if Dish will honor their offer but it's worth a try.


----------



## rbyers (Jan 15, 2004)

tomcrown1 said:


> bobmurdoch do what I did leave DISH and go with your local cable company. In the bay area comcast offers geat CSR service and do not go through the red tape mess. Dish seems to no longer care about their customers.


You may get great service from the cable guy, but not all of us are as lucky. As difficult as it may be for you to believe, there are companies whose customer service is much much worse than Dish. Charter Cable, for example, is rated dead last by J.D.Powers.


----------



## Jerry G (Jul 12, 2003)

rbyers said:


> You may get great service from the cable guy, but not all of us are as lucky. As difficult as it may be for you to believe, there are companies whose customer service is much much worse than Dish. Charter Cable, for example, is rated dead last by J.D.Powers.


Yup. Try Adelphia in West Los Angeles. Better service and reception could be obtained by tieing a string between two tin cans.


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

Maybe my install date problem is solved - a very big maybe. Finally found a supervisor this afternoon who seemed to understand that the installer had screwed up the original 2/23 date and was willing to help. After 30 minutes on hold while she tried to get an earlier date, and having lost the music-on-hold half way through, I hung up. Called back and could not get re-connected to the supervisor. But the CSR brought up her notes on our conversation, called the field office, and after more time on hold gave me an install date of 2/28. I can live with that. But I just checked the automated service and it says the install is still 3/10. So I may be sitting here playing solitaire all day 2/28. I'll check the automated system again tomorrow. Hoping that since this was a manual override. it's just a case of the system not being updated yet.


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

voripteth said:


> At this point I figure my installation is getting close to April. I ask if the installation is done in April will I qualify for the $200 rebate even if I placed the original order earlier. At first the CSR say "they'd try". I asked them to firm that up and give me a definite yes or no. After consulting with her supervisor she said "if the earliest date they could install was in April then I would qualify for the $200 rebate."


now that is a new tone to this discussion. I've never heard a comment other than the "order" date needed to be 4/1. If the install date could be 4/1, I'd order tonight and hope the 622 shows up in a week  hahaha


----------



## larrystotler (Jun 6, 2004)

Rogueone said:


> now that is a new tone to this discussion. I've never heard a comment other than the "order" date needed to be 4/1. If the install date could be 4/1, I'd order tonight and hope the 622 shows up in a week  hahaha


If it is tied to the "activation" date, then you would have to just look at it until 4/1.... 



Jerry G said:


> Yup. Try Adelphia in West Los Angeles. Better service and reception could be obtained by tieing a string between two tin cans.


Yep, that's the irritating thing about the people who think cable is better. Cable's different everywhere you go. I have AdelphiCrap here as well, and they are expensive and horrible to deal with.


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

Well, to follow up on my post last night, I just checked the automated system again. Still says my install is 3/10. I'm afraid to call Dish again because if they really are coming 2/28 as they told me yesterday, a phone call will probably screw that up. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Wow. At least they're consistent.

I was over my father's yesterday (Martin Murdoch, if anyone from E* is reading this) to wait for the installer to arrive to add the DP Dual switch that he needed as he was swapping a new 622 for the 510 in his bedroom and he had no ports left on his DP Twin.... Installation window was supposedly 12-5pm. I call at 1pm to try and get a handle on when they are coming but get nowhere. they say they can't do anything until my window has passed (yeah, THERE'S a good system).

He calls at 5:15 to say he is running late and will be there in "about an hour" as he has one more install ahead of me. He finally shows up at 7:10pm.

Oh but it gets better. Supposedly, the original installer was in an accident and he was covering for the stops he missed. OK, that explains the lateness if it is the truth. BUT, he doesn't have any switches on his van that I need. 

So basically he climbs up on the roof to jury rig something so at least I can hook up the box for my Dad and get him 110/119. 61.5 can't be seen without the right switch. We are in NJ and that is where the HD LILs for New York are.....

Bottom line, after waiting 7 hours, they STILL can't get it done. Well at least E* sent him HIS 622 via UPS. I'm still waiting for mine that I ordered on 2/1 (and which they screwed up and had to reset my official date from 2/22 to 3/9). To make matters worse, the 622 flashes an error screen this morning that says that it HAS to be plugged into a phone line. I ran over to Best Buy to get the wireless phone jack and that problem is solved ($100 later after the wireless jack and a power strip) . 

A new install is setup for Saturday 2/25 to swap out the switch. Supposedly the installer was a subcontractor and they had nothing on my father's work order except to install a 622, without giving them any info on what switch they needed.

Maybe they can MAKE that window within 7-8 hours of when they want someone to be there waiting with baited breath for them.......

Wow, you E* guys are REALLY trying to get me to burn my E* poms poms aren't you?


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

Hey, this is a good sign. Sometime this afternoon a couple yellow flags appeared in my yard marking the gas line. Called the company wondering what was going on and they said the satellite installer requested the line location. Nowhere close to the dish and they won't have to dig anyway, but at least now I have some reason to believe they will be here Tuesday to install a Dish 1000. I just hope they bring a DPP 44 with them too. I may yet get to use my nice $299 silver paperweight.


----------



## arundc (Jan 14, 2006)

BillJ said:


> Well, to follow up on my post last night, I just checked the automated system again. Still says my install is 3/10. I'm afraid to call Dish again because if they really are coming 2/28 as they told me yesterday, a phone call will probably screw that up. Keeping my fingers crossed.


that's my worst fear - calling a CSR who may accidentally cancel my work order to create or add to an existing one. imagine that :eek2:


----------



## arundc (Jan 14, 2006)

BobMurdoch said:


> Wow. At least they're consistent.
> 
> Maybe they can MAKE that window within 7-8 hours of when they want someone to be there waiting with baited breath for them.......
> 
> Wow, you E* guys are REALLY trying to get me to burn my E* poms poms aren't you?


You know this totally sucks for you, I feel your pain. And to think we want to pay for their service, they end up screwing with us - more power to you. I hope you get your issues fixed asap.

Good luck.


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

all those with bad installs should be sure to let Dish know. No other way for them to know the installers are messing up, and I'd think Dish has rules about those things  

gotta figure after these installers do 5 or 6 622's they actually begin to know what is needed


----------



## larrystotler (Jun 6, 2004)

Rogueone said:


> gotta figure after these installers do 5 or 6 622's they actually begin to know what is needed


You would hope so, but some installers are in it for quick $$ and most install companies overload the installers so they end up having to cut corners to get done. That's why I subcontract. I know that it takes at least 2 hours to do a good job, and more for bigger installs. You can't do a quality job installing 6 a day.


----------



## BIGBALDITO (Feb 24, 2006)

Got my 622 on monday and installed on wednesday.

But what a effen nightmare, there CSR's have to be some of the most miss informed people I have ever spoken to.

It all started in december 2005 when I tried to up grade to hd and dvr 4 tv's. CSR said no problem sold me scheduled install date, all was good. I even emailed them to let them know how good everything had gone , and ask if it was possible to get an emailed copy of the transaction. To which they said no deal.

So they send me a 811 the install guys spends 3 hours wiring it all up. Then he calls to activate and they tell him I can not have hd and dvr. So he explains that he already done all the install just like his paper work said. and theyu tell him it does not say to install hd and dvr. Even though its in black and white on his order sheet. Needless to say he took both boxes out and left. But he left the new dish 1000 and a 43 switch.

So i kept calling and argueing with CSR which got me no where. So asked them to get me to cancelation department. Which of course did not want me to cancel. They told me that at this time I could have the dvr but not the hd. They also let me in a little secret that the new hds were coming out in February, that I shoulkd just wait till then. She credit my account for the day I took off.

So February comes and I call ask if I can get my 622 that I was put on priorty list because of prior problems. She say no problems and schedule me for a saturday install. While we are finishing up on the phone the installers call and ask if the could come out the next morning because they had a cancellation. I said dang that was fast sure come out.

Installer shows up asks what boxes were being replaced and checked out dish. He say no problem very simple job, where is the 622 they sent you. I go they told me you guys were bringing it. he say no we dont even have them yet. Another day wasted.

So back to CSR no help like usual. Cancellation department no help. Finally they send me to Corporate Service let them know about my nightmare. They rescheduled me for the that friday, 622 was going to be overnighted. So I call the next day just to make sure all was good and of course.CSR no help, So they transfer me to Corporate services which had some Kurt guy answer. 

Kurt was one of the rudest people I have dealt with at DN. He straight out told me there was no way I was going to get my 622 before March. I got to the point were I did even want to argue with him no more. So I hung up 

I called the next day CSR no help. Transferred to CS new guy explained that reciever were back order and that friday appointment should not have been scheduled. That he would have a CS supervisor came at home.

SO I spoke to the CS Supervisor sahe apologized for the big mix up. Credited my account again and said I would be getting my 622 on the 17th. to just call the installation company and schedule my own appointment.(I was on a first name basis with the installers by now.

Then I told her if there was any way they could check and see if my conversation with Kurt had been recorded. She asked why and I simple told her if it got recorded, and you litsened to it you would fire him.

So roughly 2 1/2 months and about 28 hours on the phone with DN I finally got my HD/DVR and my DVR which CSR told me could not be possible. I also have a 811 and a 311 they sent me and have no record of it. I asked them where to send them they told me that computer showed I owned the 811 and the 311 doesnt show up on my account what a mess.

Its all good now I have been with DN since they were Tele tv. Never had a problem till now. I take that back never had a problem till I called the CSR department lol


----------



## greatwhitenorth (Jul 18, 2005)

larrystotler said:


> You would hope so, but some installers are in it for quick $$ and most install companies overload the installers so they end up having to cut corners to get done. That's why I subcontract. I know that it takes at least 2 hours to do a good job, and more for bigger installs. You can't do a quality job installing 6 a day.


Right on. The issues facing subcontractors are myriad, and unfortunately may be structural in nature. First of all is training. You never know how well (or even if) your installer has been trained in anything beyond "hang the dish, run the wire, plug it in and see what catches fire". Second, ther's the turnover issue. I can tell you from personal experience that it takes at least 6 months before an installer really feels like he knows what he's doing. Since subs are paid by the job, it's hard to stick around long enough to learn the job to the point where he can make a decent living at it. And also, the fact that the sub has to pay for his own materials, things like ground blocks, weatherproof sleeves, silicon caulking, etc... And the fact that Larry brings up, the overloading on technicians.

If it seems I'm painting all subs with the same brush, I apologize. While I do work directly for E*, in our area at least we do have skilled, conscientous subs whom we could not do without. Larry is absolutley right, 2 hours is the bare minimum for a 2 room install, I've actually had to spend 8 hours on a job once. So, Larry and all the other great subs out there, hats off to you. Those of you reading this who just think installing is easy money, go work for the cable company, please....


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

arundc said:


> You know this totally sucks for you, I feel your pain. And to think we want to pay for their service, they end up screwing with us - more power to you. I hope you get your issues fixed asap.
> 
> Good luck.


1. Re: my father's install...... The installer came back out on Saturday (4pm.... within the 12-5pm window quoted but still cost him half his afternoon waiting at home). New switch installed. Buttery HD 61.5 goodness now. Life is Good for Dad. I give it 6 months after watching it on his 32" LCD HD before he upgrades his living room TV next)

2. My 622 showed up at my office today (I gave them my office as a secondary delivery address so I don't have to worry about the cold, rain, or potential theft of my box sitting on my doorstep for 6-9 hours) *as did the HDMI-DVI adapter I ordered over the internet so I can reuse the 12' DVI-DVI cable I have now running from my 921 to my HDTV which only has a DVI input*. I'll let you know how the activation goes tonight when I log on tomorrow......


----------

